
Show HN: Docker webservice for converting AI, EPS and PDF files to SVG - theveloped
https://github.com/theveloped/inkscape
======
theveloped
After getting the question for a converter for AI, EPS and PDF files to SVG I
have built a tiny demo using Inkscape and Ghostscript.

It seems however that although there is a ton of references online for the
various conversions many of them are very outdated. I'm wondering if anyone
used similar conversions in a production environment in the past and what
approaches yielded the best results for them.

(if anyone wants to play around with the current implementation I'll leave an
instance running here: [https://inkscape-
xiaaw3oz6q-ew.a.run.app](https://inkscape-xiaaw3oz6q-ew.a.run.app))

